# Lelit Mara X replacement temperature probe issue.



## Arnoldo (Apr 2, 2021)

I have an issue with my machine over heating, and Bella barista told me the issue is my temperature probe, so they sent me out a new temperature probe for me to replace.

With this video link as a guide: 




My issue is once I opened the top cover it looks different to the video, I understand the video is a bianca and I've got a Mara x.

So my question is which probe am I meant to replace?

The only one with a red lead looks like the level probe not the temperature probe.

Below pictures of my machine.

https://imgshare.io/image/p3PRZX

https://imgshare.io/image/p3Pazu

Thabks in Advance.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Arnoldo said:


> I have an issue with my machine over heating, and Bella barista told me the issue is my temperature probe, so they sent me out a new temperature probe for me to replace.
> 
> With this video link as a guide:
> 
> ...


 A question you are better off asking Bella Barista for your specific case. If it's overheating during warm up, it's likely you need to replace the service boiler probe.

Edit: if you have to replace the service boiler probe (rather than the HX probe) looks like, to me, you have replaced the correct part. Note that the original one is a combined level/temp probe - but the level component is not wired in, potentially hence your confusion.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Arnoldo said:


> I have an issue with my machine over heating, and Bella barista told me the issue is my temperature probe, so they sent me out a new temperature probe for me to replace.
> 
> With this video link as a guide:
> 
> ...


 As @MediumRoastSteam mentioned, there are two temperature probes, one at the top of the boiler (for steam) and one at the bottom (for coffee). As far as I know, the probe itself is the same part, so you better ask BB which one they want you to change.

Lelit insider have a video showing the bottom (coffee temp) probe on Mara X:


----------



## Arnoldo (Apr 2, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> A question you are better off asking Bella Barista for your specific case. If it's overheating during warm up, it's likely you need to replace the service boiler probe.
> 
> Edit: if you have to replace the service boiler probe (rather than the HX probe) looks like, to me, you have replaced the correct part. Note that the original one is a combined level/temp probe - but the level component is not wired in, potentially hence your confusion.


 That's it! That's why I was confused as not replacing like for like but replacing the level temp probe with a temp probe only.

thank you. I had contacted BB again but as it's a long Easter weekend I won't expect a replay until Tuesday.

thanks all.


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

I have the issue with my Mara X occasionally overheating, so am looking to change the temperature probe as I see this cures it. Does anyone know where has stock of these? BB currently out of stock and although my machine is under warranty with them, they want me to send the whole thing back for them to test and repair, so won’t send me a sensor.


----------

